# Thinking About Going to Church Tomorrow...(first time)



## Trek

There are a few churches near me, and I've been thinking about giving religion a chance, as nothing else has helped me too well for my anxiety, and I'm getting kind of depressed, I'm making a last effort.

There are two churches near me, one is mormon and one is ...not? I'm not sure the differences, but do you think I should give it a try?


----------



## LALoner

Its worth doing just as an experience. Sometimes different religions are VERY different in their services and thats always interesting. I was raised catholic and the first time I went to a protestant church I thought, jeez do they anything here but sing? When's the part where the guy says boring stuff?


----------



## sadeyes

If you can go to church, do it. For me (with social anxiety) church scared me. All those people, judging, shaking hands, ect.... But, as I learned what Jesus was teaching, HIS word helped. His words helped lessen my anxiety, and now going to church for me is about God not about me fearing people. Going to church is about focusing my life on God.

Good luck, and may God bless you.


----------



## opalsky

Go for it. But I believe that if you want religion to be a remedy you must have conviction and belief.

I have explored other religions - but what makes most sense is Christianity. Without God my life would be nothing...absolutely nothing. The best advice I can give is to read the bible and try and follow what Jesus and His disciples said as closely as you can.

_Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls._ Matthew 11:28-29


----------



## Sunshine009

The mormons do not accept other Christians as Christians. YOu might want to keep that in mind.


----------



## power2theweak

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ForeverInBloom

Hey go for it!!! I agree with Opalsky because I've been putiing God #1 in my life and I feel so optimistic in Him working in my life. God bless.


----------



## millenniumman75

It has been a month. :stu


----------



## seahero

Sunshine009 said:


> The mormons do not accept other Christians as Christians. YOu might want to keep that in mind.


They actually do accept other Christians as Christians. They don't accept other churches as "true" churches, but if the people believe in Christ, Mormons do, in fact, acknowledge them as Christians. Usually, it's actually other Christians that don't accept Mormons as Christians. I don't know why, though.

Anyway, I would recommend exploring a bit. Some people don't believe it is good to hop from church to church, but it is a good learning experience, especially if you're looking to permanently join with one...I'm not sure if you are, though...


----------



## disappearingvapor

I wish you the best and pray that you will open your heart to the truth as you are seeking a relationship with God who wants to have a real relationship with you as this is why he created you because he loves you. Unlike other religions, christianity is not just man seeking God, but God reaching out to man seeking his love also as a loving Father seeks his child's love in return. So much is awaiting you I am excited for you!
*Jesus said unto him, *_*I am the way the truth and the life; no man can come to the Father but by me.(*John 14:6) ( I have tested this and found it to be true )_
_My advice is as someone else has already stated, read about Jesus in the Holy Bible and ask him into your heart and he will send the Holy Spirit to reveal the mystery of who God is and who you are to him- by doing this you don't need to rely on what we people tell you but you will know the truth for yourself straight from the spirit of God. _


----------



## eek a mouse

lol I tried to go to a church...and it was closed. So I tried another one, it was also closed....

wazzup with dat?


----------



## SapphireMeadow

I say go for it, my faith has help me not get as depressed as I would without it but do keep in mind that most churches have welcome parties so don't be surprised if several people come up to talk to you and say hi. Another thing is to remember that every church/denomination have different ways of doing things and sometimes even different beliefs so if the church you go to is weird or you don't feel comfortable there are always other churches. The main point is the Jesus thing not the other junk or how you worship. 

P.S., Good Luck! I'm rooting for you.


----------



## mKH

This was obviously a while ago that you were thinking of going.. But I hope you did, I think it helps lots. I grew up attending church on a regular base but stopped when I was in high school and didn't go back until I literally felt something calling me back haha maybe because I knew it's the only thing that would help. At the time I was really low and it gave me a completely new outlook, I have an amazing pastor who is hilarious so it feels like therapy and a comedy show all in one. Everyones super friendly at first I felt awkward but now I look forward to it, I feel like it gives me energy and strength for the week


----------



## ForceFed79

The trick is that you have to find a church that makes you feel comfortable. There can be many churches out there are that are very judgemental and are more concerned with what you are wearing than hearing God's message. I was fortunate to find a church near me that accepts EVERYONE. That place has changed my life. It was such a relief to find a church where everyone is welcome. You might want to try searching for a church that has a contemporary service. They are typically a younger crowd and more relaxed. If you are curious about Christ, but are hesitant to go because of your SA, you can listen to some of our sunday services online at http://www.daybreakweb.com/celebrating/messages/past/. I would hate so see anyone miss a relationship with God because of SA. Our Lead pastor, Joel Smith is absolutely brilliant. Good luck to you.


----------



## bigcat1967

Not sure if church is the answer. However, I do believe God Himself is the answer. Just keep that in mind.


----------

